# Suzuki DF30ATHL outboard motor review



## basshole82 (Jul 22, 2016)

I just bought a 2013 16' Lowe AN160T v-hull off of Craigslist and I'm looking for a nice 30HP tiller for it. I'm considering the Suzuki DF30ATHL with power tilt/trim and was curious if anyone could give me some feedback on that motor and how it would compare to the other outboards out there?


----------



## jsmoody (Jul 22, 2016)

I think they only make that motor in a long shaft. I wanted to get one too but didn't for that reason.


----------



## Florida_Native (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm currently looking for a new 25hp. Spoke with my friends dad who is a marine technician and he said they are very popular right now and for the money it's a pretty good deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipper123 (Aug 10, 2016)

Not sure about the support for that brand might want to make sure you have a dealer close by if need be. I just bought a new EFI Tohatsu 30 with tilt/trim /electric start and multifunction tiller. It is sweet. May be about the same price as it was for me.


----------



## basshole82 (Aug 10, 2016)

skipper123 said:


> Not sure about the support for that brand might want to make sure you have a dealer close by if need be. I just bought a new EFI Tohatsu 30 with tilt/trim /electric start and multifunction tiller. It is sweet. May be about the same price as it was for me.


Thanks for the input Skipper, mind if I ask where you got the Tohatsu and how much did you have to pay for it?


----------



## scoobeb (Aug 13, 2016)

Hands down the best outboard for the money imo only.I owned a 25hp which is the same engine and it has i mean some serious balls for a 4stroke/insane power and runs like a sewing machine.I had the original 25hp mec 4 stroke or tohatsu(same engine)and it was a dog,now since a yr or 2 ago i believe they lowered the gear ratio a ton which will give it some better torque so it may be worth looking into now.Still once you run one of those suzuki's you will fall in love.The next engine i buy is going to be the 25hp suzuki again.I wanted a 2 stroke plus i had some money isuues a while ago so i was forced to sell my 25hp suzuki and everyday i wished i hadn't now because it was the smoothest,quietest and the most powerful 25hp 4stroke i have ever ran and i have have ran many outboards.You won't regret it.


----------



## scoobeb (Aug 13, 2016)

I don't know how important power everything is to you but the 25hp will only be a hair slower than the 30hp and you can get a nice brand new tiller with manual start and manual tilt and trim for around $3500 or less if you call them and ask if they can do better. Olineoutboards.com has the best prices hands down.The 25 only weighs in at 136,you step up to a 30hp they are near 160+ because of all the extra goodies on it and the price goes way up. I don't know were you live but here in fl they have a 25hp 4stroke honda that is a near $5k engine for only $3200 as a blow out and a great deal if you ask me.Honda's are great outboards and have gobs of power also,check boats.net out and you will find it there.Good luck.


----------



## scoobeb (Aug 13, 2016)

I may be wrong but it looks like you need a long shaft from the model your looking at?????


----------



## JL8Jeff (Aug 14, 2016)

I had an older 13' Boston Whaler that had a 25 Suzuki (I think it was a mid 80's model) and that motor ran great. It would outrun my cousin in his 14' aluminum V with a 30 hp Johnson.


----------

